

Ten most influential women in technology - pguzmang
http://business.time.com/2012/07/20/the-ten-most-influential-women-in-technology/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+timeblogs%2Fnerd_world+%28TIME%3A+Techland%29&utm_content=FaceBook#marissa-mayer

======
flexie
They are almost exclusively on the business side of tech or journalists
writing about tech.

What about women in the tech side of tech?

